# Is she flirting??



## Frandeman

I don't know but she gets my vote for sure


----------



## Plate

Nom nom


----------



## Little Keezy

Damn! That woke me up


----------



## AgoSte

So @Frandeman did you fuk her too or is she missing from the list?


----------



## Frandeman

AgoSte said:


> So @Frandeman did you fuk her too or is she missing from the list?


 I wish mate... Don't have standards no more ... Don't know how to say no lol


----------



## Frandeman

MissMartinez said:


> Just in general not just her. Some of the poses that they do are more in line with waiting to be mounted from behind :lol:


 And what's wrong with that

Fans love it :thumb


----------



## Frandeman

MissMartinez said:


> I'm sure they love lap dancers too


 You comparing both ? Lol


----------



## Dark sim

MissMartinez said:


> Just in general not just her. Some of the poses that they do are more in line with waiting to be mounted from behind :lol:


 ukbff has just changed the rear pose. Doesn't mean it filtered down from IFBB though.


----------



## FelonE1

Jeeeesus lol


----------



## Frandeman

I like the smash my ass pose


----------



## mal

thank god for beautiful women....life woulnt be worth living without them!

and yes you have to work hard to look that good.....

inb4 they don't even lift or diet.


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> I like the smack my ass pose


 Why don't you pose like that when we're together?


----------



## Frandeman

I will for the transformation ones

Just for you babes


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> I will for the transformation ones
> 
> Just for you babes


 Cheers hun. Do the wavey arms too


----------



## Frandeman

FelonE said:


> Cheers hun. Do the wavey arms too


 I will flex them for you..

I don't want to look gay mate


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> I will flex them for you..
> 
> I don't want to look gay mate


 Coolio


----------



## Janelle

Was looking at her insta account today and she is in really good shape. I think she is cute


----------



## Frandeman

Janelle said:


> Was looking at her insta account today and she is in really good shape. I think she is cute


 She's is lovely..


----------



## Janelle

Frandeman said:


> She's is lovely..


 Agreeing completely.


----------



## UK2USA

At one point when they were all lined up they looked like my kids collection of barbie dolls.


----------



## mal

Masters Figure Over 55 Overall Champion Kathleen Sarmento


----------



## GaryMatt

She's hot AF.

She's no Katalin Jaztrab.

But shes hot.


----------



## Frandeman

GaryMatt said:


> She's hot AF.
> 
> She's no Katalin Jaztrab.
> 
> But shes hot.


 I like her..but too much muscle for my taste...I like to be in control.. 

I don't think I can with that lol


----------



## Quackerz

Frandeman said:


> I don't know but she gets my vote for sure


 Would definitely bury my face in every single ass there. Without question.


----------



## Acidreflux

MissMartinez said:


> Makes a bit of a mockery of the sport really.


 I started chuckling to myself whilst watching the vid... Yeah they look good but a bit skinny for my tastes and very stereo typical barbie types.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Where was the rear glute spread :confused1:


----------



## Gregmax

lovely


----------

